# Juggin' last night



## Catmandoodoo (Jun 1, 2005)

Had a blast catching channels on jugs last night at clendening. Ended up with 15 nice channels, in the 4-10lb range. Caught them all on live shad. Should give me enough for a good fish fry this weekend, yum yum!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Yum Yum for sure. Don't forget the hush puppies..........Welcome to the OGF . CATKING.............


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

WAY TO GO!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

:T ????
fishman,if you don't know that as fact,then why say it?if you only posted that,based on your own beliefs,then in my opinion,you should not bother replying.if you do know,then please enlighten me in a pm.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Just had a brainstorm, I wonder if you put a little chum for scent in the jugs and a small hole to let it leak out. It would still float with the hole in the bottom the air wouldn't escape. I want to try it sometime, I'd do C&R with circle hooks, but that's my option. I just think it would be fun tracking those jugs and watching them all of the sudden start bobbing. Of course I don't think I'd want to tackle a big musky on one....
The regs say you must keep them under watch the whole time, that would be boring I guess.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Never thought about the chum in the jug, i bet that would work pretty good. I have heard that chicken blood works great for chum, dont know where you would get a few gallons of chicken blood though. It is pretty fun but I have not done it for a long time. I dont know if you would need the circle hooks or not, I have never used them but have never had a catfish swallow a hook from a jug or a trotline.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Catmandoodoo (and others),
Exactly how do you set up your jug rigs? How long is the line for the depth of water? Do you add weight? I'm going to try a little juggin this summer. I figger I'll use those heavy plastic detergent bottles, leftover braided tipup line, mono leaders, and circle hooks. I'll probably use live sunfish for bait.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I have done it for a long time but from what I remember we always had gallon clorox bleach jugs and tied the line on the handle. I dont think you really need jugs that big but it was just what we had. The clorox are more coned shaped than milk jugs so I think they worked a little better so the fish could pull them down a little and not pull so hard on the hook and line and possibly get off. We used the same line we used for dropper lines on our trot lines, dont know what pound test or anything but it was some type of braided line, we didnt use any mono leader or anything just tied the hook right to the line. For hooks I think they were maybe 5/0 or 6/0. We had maybe 10 feet of lind on each jug and then tie off how ever deep you wanted it. We would sein up bait and use chubs, shinners, sunfish, crawdads, nightcrawlers, hot dogs heck just about anything seemed to work. It was always a good time, I hope to try it again this summer.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

I have been Juggin a few times with good success. We use the Clear Milk Jugs & put in a Green Light Stick, So we can see any action right away at nite. We use Braided line, We set it them all at different lengths to target any fish in the area, We use live fish or Cut bait with a 6/0 Circle hook. I wont set Limb lines as it too hard on my back. But Juggin is easy, Fun & a Great time all together. We use a 1/2 ounce slip weight to keep the Live bait down near where we want it. Good Luck Everyone


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Good idea with the light sticks! I will have to try that.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

You can use the Small 3 inch ones or the big 5-6 inch Light sticks, They make the Clear Jug Glow on the water. Makes it real easy to see movement on them, Plus they last almost all nite too. I hope it works as good for you as it has for me. Ill be Jugging this weekend, At least I hope to go this weekend. My Back is so messed up its hard to Plan a time to go. Good luck, you wont be dissappointed with the Nite sticks & clear jug.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Ive never jugged myself but a friend uses those swimming pool noodles that kids play with, you can buy them cheap, there the long round floats that are about 5 inches round. He cuts them in about 2 foot sections so he stacks them in one of those plastic totes. He puts his line thru the hole, when in storage you can just wrap the line around the noodle & hook the the hook into it. Its alot easier and less of a mess than all those jugs with no where to wrap the line or put the hook, and they wont blow out of the tote on the way down the road, he uses that trotline material...Hope this helps....Abu65


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

misfit said:


> :T ????
> fishman,if you don't know that as fact,then why say it?if you only posted that,based on your own beliefs,then in my opinion,you should not bother replying.if you do know,then please enlighten me in a pm.


Sorry in the future I won't have my own beliefs and will conform.


----------



## smalliehunter1 (Apr 13, 2005)

You should know better......


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not sure about chicken blood, but you can get beef blood at any local butcher shop.

Twister, I dont kno how far you'd want to go, but I know of a couple shops in the Logan area.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

My jug: 2 liter bottle. Small "eye" bolt with fine threads, the ny-lock nuts, 4oz or large pyramid sinker and a length of 80lb.+ mono.

Drill small hole to put bolt through the cap and put the eye bolt through, with a nut on the inside and outside of cap so they tighten down on the cap. Either open up the eye or tie on the pyramid then attach a length of line, sinker and hook. Unscrew lid and insert large glow stick.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Just out of curiousity. Ever catch any big catfish on a jug? I'm thinking most all the fish are eater sized as opposed to "trophy" size (over say 30# but even 20-25#) ?  
What about other species? Bass, walleyes, stripers, muskies??


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Actually I have yet to try it, just toolin' around the garage one day when I came up with my set up. I'd rather catch fish on the rod, but I think it would be a good way to find fish and plot their locations for future rod/reel fishing. Kinda like a dnr electro fishing  :F


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I have got gar and sheephead a few times on jugs and lines but thats really it. You would think that you would get a bass once in a while but I've never got one but I only set them once a year and some years not at all.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Simple river jugging. Take a milk or bleach jug put 3' of braided line from the handle to a 5/0 or bigger hook. Put a blue gill on the hook under the back fin. Toss it out and let it float with the current. I always put reflecrtive tape around the bottom of the jug to see it easly when a big cat pulls it back into a brush pile. The reason you only need 3' of line is that most of the fish we caught were fedding in shallow water or up under roots. Whith more than three feet of line you can not reach in and get it out of a mess.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I have not tried jugging, but I do use yo-yo's and seen that you can attach them to jugs.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

"The Dark Sith Lord of Cattin'"
mellon...your done. hahahah just kidding. 



back on topic..i've never been juggin before but it seems like it would be alot of fun...


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Mrfishohio, I know the question was not directed towrd me, but there are lots of big cats caught at Clendening and of course killed each year. More so by jugs than you hear of from rod and reel  

Also, mrfishohio, you said something about the regs saying you have to watch the jugs. Is that only when you add chum to them? All the jugs I have ever seen at clendening are left unattended until the next day. I did however see soem guys that fished at Salt Fork that only left some jugs out while they were fishing with rod/reel from a boat and had glowsticks in them so they could see if they had a fish! Kind of neat to watch them. If there is such a reg, could you point me in the right direction so next time I see some unattended, I can turn them in? Thanks


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I was just asking a question, no hidden motives...
I've never jug fished & didn't think many big cats were caught on them, I figured more turtles actually. Distressing to hear you have seen big cats killed on them. I'll find it in the regs, I think it's something about under your control or something.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I am hesitant to say this, but here goes..Alot, not all of the catfishermen on this site consider Jugs, limblines, trotlines unsporting when it comes to catching these great game fish..We believe the true challenge is to take them on rod and real..And I am one of them...I know all the above means are legal, and I am not condeming anyone who uses them. However I would like to see them made illegal .those are just my views..I will give an example..If someone made a post where they caught a bunch of 5-lb bass, or 6 -lb walleyes on jugs I am sure the bass and walleye fishermen would raise gain about it..For me, if it's not caught on a rod and real, it's not fishing.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

*Attended by the user at all times*

Here's the regulation link (click) and what it says.  

Floatlines - Floatline or jug fishing is permitted in (1) all streams; (2) Sandusky Bay west of the New York Central Railroad bridge; (3) Berlin Lake south and west of St. Rt. 225; (4) Mosquito Lake north of the causeway and south of a line of buoys designating the waterfowl refuge; (5) Charles Mill Lake north of St. Rt. 430; (6) Clendening Lake east of St. Rt. 799; (7) Seneca Lake south of St. Rt. 147; (8) Tappan Lake above the gas line causeway and St. Rt. 646; (9) Atwood Lake north and east of St. Rt. 542 north at Dellroy; (10) Piedmont Lake in Sections 11 and 12 of Kirkwood Township; (11) Wills Creek Lake except in the area directly in front of the Muskingum Watershed Conservancy District boat landing; and (12) ALL PUBLIC WATERS EXCEPT WHERE PROHIBITED BY THE OWNER IN AUTHORITY. It is unlawful to set, use, or maintain more than six floatlines in all public waters of the state of Ohio less than 700 surface acres. Floats must be of nonshatterable material and bear the name and address of the user.* Floats must be freely adrift and be attended by the user at all times.* Treble hooks are unlawful.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I know a few people that use jugs, and they toss them all out at dusk then run them in the morning..so that tells me they are breaking the law by not being on the water wuth them at all times.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

No fish should die on a floatline that is attended at all times.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Thank you Mrfishohio for clearing that up for me! I have read that part of the regs before, but never really caught that part of it.......So I wonder if I actually make a call to the marina when I see the jugs floating freely at Clendening with nobody around if anyone will come to collect them. The ones I usually see are the same as Jack mentioned. put out at dusk then collected in the morning. I have also come across many limb lines while fishing out of the boat in the opposite part of the lake where they are permitted......and yes I did remove a couple. Pretty sad, they were tagged though


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

And I guess when the folks that set out 100 jugs(just example) out of one boat most likely are not attending to them being they are spread out across a large bay and they exit the bay when done setting them.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I have not wet any jugs here in Ohio and was wondering how the rules different from those in WV. After reading the regs I called the DNR and asked what "attending" means. Straight from the mouth of DNR rep. "Attending by their standards is to be monitored for the period of time the jugs, trot lines, drop lines ect. is set out". I asked what that meant and if you were to put jugs in one section of water on a lake if you can run to another that is out of site of the jugs and set some others or fish. She said yes as long as you check on the jugs in a timely manner. She did say that jugs are not to be left a drift with out being checked on for a whole night, that time frame is not considered attending but left adrift. Trot lines can be left over night. 
I have ran jugs a good bit in the past and have never had a fish die on one. All most all the cats I have caught have the hook in the top of the mouth and can be easily removed with a pair of pliers. We always checked our jugs ever 2-3 hours. You can not catch a fish if there is one already on the jug  . As far as no big fish caught on a jug then I will enlighten you. My best cat came off of a jug and was 48lbs. My average weight for any night on the Big Sandy was 20+lbs for the cats caught on jugs. There is a reason that jug fishing has been around for so long. It works. The biggest fish I have ever seen caught on a jug was 60+ lbs that came out of the Big Sandy.
Jugs, drop lines and trot lines are not prefeered methods to some but then again that is what makes this a good site. We can all see the different ways people catch their fish.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

I myself do not use Jugs, limblines, trotlines, etc. I to believe that these methods are unsporting and I feel that a person should not be allowed bragging rights on these fish. However though I have nothing against these methods provided that all catfish are not kept as I have seen before and that catfish mortality be kept to a minimum. Remember that large fish start a buildup of lactic acid ( I think that is the name of the acid produced) which stresses the fish out and increased the rate of mortality. So if the fish seem to be in fine shape when you let them go they are still susceptible to high mortality due to being left on for a long period of time. So, if you keep your lines regularly attended and you release the higher majority of your fish ( all trophies) then you are within your rights and still a catfisherman in my book. Good Fishing
Cameron


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Alternative to jugs on rivers. This does work: equipment needed; rod and reel, boat, anchor, bait( I prefer blue gill) and a egg timer or something that will let you know the time; instructions; place your boat in line with the bank and let it drift down to a set of roots, log, ect. and drop the anchor. Put your bait within a few feet of the structure and start the egg timer. If the timer goes off reel in, pull anchor and drift down to the next spot. Most cats hit the bait as it falls infront of them. 
I posted this on the Catfish Angler's Society to. Kind of like bass fishing for cats. This is the reason I have not set jugs in a long time. 20lb cat on 15 feet of line and 2 feet from cover hehehe what a blast. 
I can not say how well this would work in lakes only tried it on rivers. Have a good hook set.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
:B


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess it's the same as anything. Depending upon the area, fish populations, etc.
Interesting point about the lactic acid. I seem to recall that coming up about using yo yos too.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I am against trot lines completely, just for folks looking to fill a freezer. However, I think that in moderations and used properly limb lines and floats can tell you a lot about fish activity. I would not brag or keep fish caught on them, but use the information gathered to help my future outtings.

Anyone care to discuss bowfishing  LOL


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm seeing a lot of good points made here. I can definitely see the method as a tool for determining populations in an area. And using them to fish overpopulated sections of water is a good idea too. Good Fishing
Cameron


----------

